# Organic Produce?



## freddie (Jun 13, 2011)

Do you buy organic produce? And if no, why? I wonder how many people buy them ( fruits and vegetables)


----------



## matt17 (Jun 15, 2011)

freddie said:


> Do you buy organic produce? And if no, why? I wonder how many people buy them ( fruits and vegetables)



I not, only  seems some expensive food. I  just wash my vegs very well  and take out coating off it. I don't find them dangerous even if are loads of pesticides


----------



## private (Jun 16, 2011)

To be honest,  I think it's just a fad , I can have a perfectly normal and happy life eating the none- organic things. 
In my opinion if you don't  really need , all expensive thing that you buy is just a fad
Silly things!!!!!


----------



## gavin (Jun 17, 2011)

private said:


> To be honest,  I think it's just a fad , I can have a perfectly normal and happy life eating the none- organic things.
> In my opinion if you don't  really need , all expensive thing that you buy is just a fad
> Silly things!!!!!



haha .. looks the same for me.. my gf was trying to fool me with this.
that are better , healthier , blah blah.. no chance:naughty1:
 women stuff


----------

